# M size bindings for 159 Burton Process



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I'm eyeing a Burton Process in the size of 159 - maybe 162. I'm 6'2" tall and 192 lbs. My previous bindings (3D Burton Freestyle) were size M and they could fit well my boots size US 10.
On the Burton website, binding size L is indicated for the boards starting from 159. Could you provide me some suggestions on the following:
1. Is size M in a current Burton Custom binding appropriate for a size US10 boot?
2. Does it have any negative effect if I have an M-sized binding on a 159 board? (I know it can cause drag if you put a too large binding on a short board, but I never heard that the other way around would be a problem.)

Here is a screenshot from the website:










Many thanks!


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

I have medium bindings on all of my boards - 154, 155W,158W and 162 - and I am a US 10.5. You'll be fine with a medium and there's less weight than a large binding as well.


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Max Agro said:


> I have medium bindings on all of my boards - 154, 155W,158W and 162 - and I am a US 10.5. You'll be fine with a medium and there's less weight than a large binding as well.


Thanks a lot! Yesterday I pulled the trigger on the new board. Now can't wait for the next season to start.


----------



## Needmoresnow (Dec 29, 2019)

I went through a similar issue with their size scale last fall when I bought. I wear a size 10 burton boot with footprint reduction. I originally bought large size custom bindings but found them too big. Swapped them for mediums and am very happy. Put about 25 days on them this past season without issue.


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Needmoresnow said:


> I went through a similar issue with their size scale last fall when I bought. I wear a size 10 burton boot with footprint reduction. I originally bought large size custom bindings but found them too big. Swapped them for mediums and am very happy. Put about 25 days on them this past season without issue.


That's exactly like my case, thanks! I took M size, the package arrived yesterday. Super stoked!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have size Large Union Force and size medium. I had Large on my 159 Evil Twin at ref stance 12/12 and it has like a mm of hang over, essentially zero. I have size 11 tm2 and 10.5 burton photon wides. When I decide to get a 157 boss I knew the large union force would really hang over so I email Union. The rep said he rides 10.5 Thirty twos and uses size medium. With that I got a M union force. I am yet to ride it so we will see. I will say that my boot fits in the binding but my boot comes WAY out over the toe and heel. Not a bad thing just looks really small around my boot


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Medium, I have a 10-11 boot and purchased large then replaced with medium


----------

